# Frantic Corydoras



## MattSidedish (May 1, 2013)

Last week, I, somewhat irresponsibly, added a single albino corydoras catfish to my tropical community aquarium, consisting of:

1 longfin rosie barb
1 mickey mouse platy
1 zebrafish
1 black molly
1 cory catfish

The single cory seemed lonely, as I almost expected him to, so I returned the molly (as it was becoming aggressive anyways), and added two more corys. I always knew they did better in groups, I just wanted to try out one so I didn't overstock my 10 gallon tank. They have been in there for about 10 hours now, and they are simply frantic. When I had one cory, it would swim against the glass up and down and side to side. When I added the other two, it's at least doubled in severity. The other fish are fine, but I'm just worried. The gravel is only about a week old, but I've added a little extra food at feeding time so they'll have some left along the bottom when they go looking. The problem is, they haven't. Any advice? Should I just wait? Should I add more food so they can find it easier? Should I go back to a regular feeding schedule? 

Here's a video of the calmer side of their behavior. they toned down a little when I ripped out the camera. Sorry for the lighting, as the timer for the lights turned off, as it was so late. I stayed up hoping they would calm down. 

00002 - YouTube

I've been doing this (aquarium hobby obsession) for about 7 years now, and have 6 tanks at the moment, the largest at 75 gallons, but I've never seen this kind of behavior from corys. Any advice will help. Thanks.

*c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p*


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I would just wait and see if they calm down within the next 24 to 48 hours. I wouldn't add any more food because that could lead to cloudy water and other water problems due to overfeeding. Go back to a normal feeding schedule. Add a few sinking pellets for cories to supplement their diet. Hopefully a cory expert will chime in on this behavior.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

While I'm no expert, I do know the fish I keep. Your cories are probably exploring, and exited about a new home. Cories are very curious and energetic fish, and they swim by waggling their whole body side-to-side, which can be amusing and worrisome at once. Don't feed extra, because if they don't find it, the leftovers will rot, and cause water problems. I feed enough for my other fish, and then a sinking pellet every other night. Feeding the cories at night prevents the other fish from eating their food, as cories hunt by touch.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

They are happy. That is the reason why I love my cories, full bore play for hours every day.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

Agree with dalfed, mine do that all the time and they are constantly spawning and are very happy.


----------

